# Charging adapter



## Nick (16/9/15)

Below is a picture of the adapter I received with my EVIC vt on the right. . As you can see its a USA adapter next to it is my phone adapter charger .. can I use this adapter to charge my mod...


----------



## BhavZ (16/9/15)

Nick said:


> Below is a picture of the adapter I received with my EVIC vt on the right. . As you can see its a USA adapter next to it is my phone adapter charger .. can I use this adapter to charge my mod...


I would not cause the samsung charger you have there is a 2A charger where as the evic is a 1A charger.

If you can get your hands on an Samung S2 or S3 charger those are 1A chargers and should work fine with the evic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## NnoS (16/9/15)

I had the same issue with a Joyetech charger. I bought a universal plug adapter that fits all plugs for R50. If you are willing to shell out the cash it can be a nifty tool for many other electronics too.


----------



## Nick (16/9/15)

NnoS said:


> I had the same issue with a Joyetech charger. I bought a universal plug adapter that fits all plugs for R50. If you are willing to shell out the cash it can be a nifty tool for many other electronics too.


 I certainly am willing to splash the cash ... were would I find one..


----------



## NnoS (16/9/15)

I got mine at my friendly local Spar in the aisle with plugs. Pretty sure they have it at other stores too. Shouldn't be hard to find.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (16/9/15)

Nick said:


> I certainly am willing to splash the cash ... were would I find one..


Spar, Dischem, Larger Pick n Pays, Larger Checkers all stock them.

Ask for international adapters. The ones you would like are the USA to SA adapter, if those are not available the USA to EU adapter will work as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/9/15)

Hi @Nick, i second what @BhavZ said in his first post above

If the device ships with a 1 A charger its best to stick to a 1 A charger or lower
Lower will just take longer

Higher might work but it may damage the product

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (16/9/15)

I'm going to differ to some posts above  - you can use that adaptor, irrespective of its current rating. Why? because the eVic has its own charger circuit build into it (TP4056 IC) to control the required constant voltage & constant current charging algorithm for Li-ion and/or Li-polymer batteries. The internal charging circuit will not put out more current just because you plug it into a higher current capable adaptor. The important factor is that the adaptor has standard 5V (4.5V min to 8V max) output and the current capability is irrelevant (as long its not too low; <250mA). In essence you can connect any 5V adaptor, even if its current capability is 1000A.

To answer your question; you can use any one of the adaptors as per your picture posted.

99% of all Mobile phone adaptors put out 5V (same for USB ports) and the internal charging control circuitry brings it down to 4.20V (+/- 0.05V).

Here's a youtube video using that exact same charger control IC for explanation of its operational features:

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Silver (17/9/15)

Thanks @johan
That will help me

So would this then apply to most regulated mods, like the iStick50 and even the old MVP2 ?
I.e. That they will draw the correct charging current even if the adaptor is capable of more?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (17/9/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @johan
> That will help me
> 
> So would this then apply to most regulated mods, like the iStick50 and even the old MVP2 ?
> I.e. That they will draw the correct charging current even if the adaptor is capable of more?



Correct Silver - any regulated mod with a mini/micro USB port to charge an internal battery is fitted with the famous Chinese mentioned IC (integrated circuit).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

